# S4 - what's it worth?



## jampott

Registered Oct 2004 - one of the very last of the B6 shape, IMHO much nicer than the replacement B7.

4.2L V8 S4 Avant
Nogaro Blue
Bose
6CD
Solar Sunroof
RS4 replica wheels (plus the original Avus ones as spares)
Alu Trim

Currently sporting a Milltek full system including Sports Cats, a short shift kit (fitted by AMD) and a Hyperflow induction kit.

Aside from the main part of the exhaust, the remainder (Cats, Short Shift, Induction Kit) can be easily returned to standard.

23000 miles.

Will be fully professionally valeted and polished up prior to being properly put on the market.

Just wondered what I could expect to get for it. Not in a particular hurry to sell, but with a potential house move in Q1/Q2 this year, and a possible new car arriving "Spring", I'm looking to sell privately.


----------



## shao_khan

There is a guy (Martin) looking for one ove ron Tyresmoke - also on here, but heres his ad:

Wanted

Northampton Audi have/had a Nogaro S4 Avant B6 - I saw it when I went by the other day - that'll give you an idea of dealer price.


----------



## jampott

Cheers fella. He seems to have a broad range of possible cars 

Just going to check out the Audi Used Car Locator.


----------



## GW1970

jampott said:


> Registered Oct 2004 - one of the very last of the B6 shape, IMHO much nicer than the replacement B7.


Agreed. Lovely motor you have there. 8)


----------



## jampott

GW1970 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Registered Oct 2004 - one of the very last of the B6 shape, IMHO much nicer than the replacement B7.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Lovely motor you have there. 8)
Click to expand...

Cheers.

Wanna buy it? :wink:


----------



## NickP

jampott said:


> GW1970 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> Registered Oct 2004 - one of the very last of the B6 shape, IMHO much nicer than the replacement B7.
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed. Lovely motor you have there. 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> Wanna buy it? :wink:
Click to expand...

Yes 

Trouble is I can't afford it


----------



## jampott

Oh I doubt it'll be too expensive...


----------



## GW1970

I would - but it's not at quite the right point on the depreciating curve yet! 


Erm it'll cost too much I'm sure.  :roll:


----------



## jampott

Perhaps both of you could club together. Have a look down the side of your sofa?


----------



## NickP

I can get the CAP/Glass's value checked on it tommorrow for you Tim if you'd like


----------



## GW1970

jampott said:


> Perhaps both of you could club together. Have a look down the side of your sofa?


I just did a 2p coin and a Quality Street left over from Xmas. Will that do ya?


----------



## jampott

Please Nick - and also whether they're fetching above/below book, too 

Like I said, not a huge rush to sell as I don't have a replacement lined up yet, but I'm happy to drop into a diesel estate for a bit. Fact is, the S4 just isn't being used for fun these days. Motorway miles only, and even then its only every other weekend, hence 23000 miles in over 2 years.


----------



## whirlypig

Out of curiosity what's the replacement likely to be?


----------



## jampott

whirlypig said:


> Out of curiosity what's the replacement likely to be?


In the short term, something to get me and the dogs around. Medium to long term, I guess you haven't been reading between the lines on some of the other threads... :wink:


----------



## scavenger

jampott said:


> Medium to long term, I guess you haven't been reading between the lines on some of the other threads... :wink:


You mentioned a new car some time ago but I haven't picked up on any clues to something exciting. Then again I seem to have pickled my brain recently.. [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]

Apart from a diesel hurse for you and the dogs, which I doubt is juicing you up :roll:

Eeek, unless short term you mean about the middle of next year .....


----------



## whirlypig

jampott said:


> whirlypig said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity what's the replacement likely to be?
> 
> 
> 
> In the short term, something to get me and the dogs around. Medium to long term, I guess you haven't been reading between the lines on some of the other threads... :wink:
Click to expand...

To save some time trawling you could always enlighten us. 

I've seriously considered an S4 myself, that and many other marques that for me are a little impractical. Until I'm no longer covering 25k to 35k miles each year then it'll be a 30mpg+ car for me. 

I'm waiting for some real news on the Audi A5, tempted to put a deposit down :roll:


----------



## garyc

jampott said:


> whirlypig said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity what's the replacement likely to be?
> 
> 
> 
> In the short term, something to get me and the dogs around. Medium to long term, I guess you haven't been reading between the lines on some of the other threads... :wink:
Click to expand...

http://www.r8audi.com/forums/showthread.php?t=70


----------



## TTwiggy

from what I understand Mr pott is considering a car that starts with the letter 'R' and ends in the number '8'...........


----------



## jampott

Might change my mind and get a 911 GT3 in bright yellow. Doubtful though. :lol:


----------



## garyc

whirlypig said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whirlypig said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity what's the replacement likely to be?
> 
> 
> 
> In the short term, something to get me and the dogs around. Medium to long term, I guess you haven't been reading between the lines on some of the other threads... :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To save some time trawling you could always enlighten us.
> 
> I've seriously considered an S4 myself, that and many other marques that for me are a little impractical. Until I'm no longer covering 25k to 35k miles each year then it'll be a 30mpg+ car for me.
> 
> *I'm waiting for some real news on the Audi A5, tempted to put a deposit down* :roll:
Click to expand...

If the A5 has the new chassis with improved weight distribution, and Audi continue the progress and commitment to handling that they have made with the RS4, then the A5 is sounding very promising.


----------



## jampott

garyc said:


> whirlypig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jampott said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whirlypig said:
> 
> 
> 
> Out of curiosity what's the replacement likely to be?
> 
> 
> 
> In the short term, something to get me and the dogs around. Medium to long term, I guess you haven't been reading between the lines on some of the other threads... :wink:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To save some time trawling you could always enlighten us.
> 
> I've seriously considered an S4 myself, that and many other marques that for me are a little impractical. Until I'm no longer covering 25k to 35k miles each year then it'll be a 30mpg+ car for me.
> 
> *I'm waiting for some real news on the Audi A5, tempted to put a deposit down* :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If the A5 has the new chassis with improved weight distribution, and Audi continue the progress and commitment to handling that they have made with the RS4, then the A5 is sounding very promising.
Click to expand...

And if Audi have a decent chasis for the R8, and continue the progress and commitment to handling that they have made with the RS4, then isn't the R8 sounding promising as well? :lol:


----------



## garyc

I don't think anyone has questioned the R8 chassis credentials (even if no one outside Audi has actually driven one) - it just looks awkward and over-styled to some. The Gallardo platform is a good place to start tho.

I am sure the R8 chassis will be fine for an Audi. If it is to become a serious challenger to Porsche, Aston Martin etc, then it really needs to excel in a number of areas outside raw performance and the look-at-me bling factor.


----------



## jampott

garyc said:


> I don't think anyone has questioned the R8 chassis credentials (even if no one outside Audi has actually driven one) - it just looks awkward and over-styled to some. The Gallardo platform is a good place to start tho.
> 
> I am sure the R8 chassis will be fine for an Audi. If it is to become a serious challenger to Porsche, Aston Martin etc, then it really needs to excel in a number of areas outside raw performance and the look-at-me bling factor.


Perhaps ride, handling and day-to-day usability.

As you well know, the Aston doesn't stack up as a usable car, and despite what Porsche have done with the 911 over the years, the concept is still basically flawed and no amount of juggling with weight balance and suspension tweaks will ultimately change the laws of physics.

The "look at me" factor is undeniable, of course. I actually think Audi have drawn on some old Ferrari and Porsche styling cues (I see Porsche 959 in particular) as well as adding their own bits into the mix.

Trust me, in real life, it just works and has the road presence which the 911 simply doesn't have. Perhaps I'm missing the point somewhat, and the 911 isn't about road presence... but it will be one area where the Audi will be "different" to the 911.

Demand is strong. Lots of people think Audi have what it takes. Lets face it, every single type of motorsport that they've bothered to enter over the last couple of decades, they've completely dominated. I don't just mean they've won a bit here and there. I mean COMPLETELY dominated. Their quattro cars simply killed everything in sight, forced rule changes in the BTCC etc. They've pushed the boundaries in endurance racing too, having the gall to use a diesel - which remains undefeated. So maybe (and it is a maybe) they can translate some of this success to a "proper" sports car (not just a sports saloon) and compete in a market they've never entered before?


----------



## garyc

No logical reason they should not succeed. It's just the competitive dynamics are very strong in the Â£80K sports sector. The emotional dynamics of pedigree, heritage, racing prowess etc, are all intangiables, as is ones interpretation of what road presence means.

Comparisons to the 911 go little beyond the fact that any given buyer could conceivably choose either at that price point.

I guess it's good that the extra choices exist for them with Â£80K. When BMW come to market with their v10 Z9 (or whatever their mooted next 2 seater sports car will be), all the better still.


----------



## jampott

garyc said:


> No logical reason they should not succeed. It's just the competitive dynamics are very strong in the Â£80K sports sector. The emotional dynamics of pedigree, heritage, racing prowess etc, are all intangiables, as is ones interpretation of what road presence means.
> 
> Comparisons to the 911 go little beyond the fact that any given buyer could conceivably choose either at that price point.
> 
> I guess it's good that the extra choices exist for them with Â£80K. When BMW come to market with their v10 Z9 (or whatever their mooted next 2 seater sports car will be), all the better still.


I sense a slight mellowing... :wink:


----------



## garyc

Oh fret not, I still think it's revolting to look at and would rather have an RS4 avant and a Caterham with the change. :wink:

Choice is good.


----------



## Carlos

jampott said:


> despite what Porsche have done with the 911 over the years, the concept is still basically flawed and no amount of juggling with weight balance and suspension tweaks will ultimately change the laws of physics.


Despite its 'flawed' layout, and the immutable laws of physics, the 911 continues to trounce it's competitors in the drive and handling stakes, in the eyes of most authorities.

They've not done _too_ badly with that old lump hanging out of the back, have they? There's a tap in there for somebody


----------



## garyc

....ah but it lacks road presence. :wink:


----------



## Toshiba

Extras will add very little, if anything to the trade price. However they will make the car more saleable if a buyers sees the attractions of them.

Audi S4 Avant quattro
4.2 Petrol 5-door Estate
6 Speed Manual Four Wheel Drive
Year: 2004 54
Mileage: 23,000

Part-exchange Price:
Excellent condition:
Â£23500
Average condition:
Â£21250
Below average condition: 
Â£18900

When i spoke to the dealer about the R8 he laughed saying they had a long waiting list. Have they given you any clues as to when you'd be likely to take delivery?

In the end i really could justify spending that amount of money on a car - however, i'd still like one.


----------



## garyc

72p a mile depreciation     (assuming OTR price was Â£40K ish)    

Makes 20 mpg fuel consumption pale into insignificance.

Not a bad private buy for soemone tho at Â£23K. Assuming one could get it back to stock spec and get rid of the doggy smell inside. :wink:


----------



## TVR_Man

No leather or satnav? That will affect saleability. The car is probably quicker without it though


----------



## W7 PMC

The one lady onwer from new tag should raise the sell price by a few hundred Â£Â£'s :lol:

They do make a very interesting 2nd hand purchase proposition.


----------



## jampott

I got a reasonable deal when new, but yeah it will have depreciated a fair amount per mile. Still, if you have to worry about whether you can afford to take that hit, you shouldn't be buying it new...

It can be returned to standard easily, the only tricky bit being the "standard" Audi exhaust - but removing the cats and the induction kit certainly lower the noise back to (near) standard so I wouldn't expect a good quality aftermarket exhaust as the only remaining mod would put off too many people, especially as you could always trade the Milltek for a standard exhaust and swap them over relatively easily. In fact there's no reason why I can't do that myself...

As for the "doggy smell"... actually being a short coated breed which lose their hair continually, the problem isn't "odour", but a liberal coating of dog hair itself - but nothing which a few hours with a vac, followed by a professional valet won't cure. I know, because Hitchin Audi did it for me last service.  The boot has had a "Hatchbag" in it (google it) since almost new, so the majority of the dog hair is caught and isn't on the upholstery anyway. :wink:

The windows are a bit smeary though.


----------



## jampott

TVR_Man said:


> No leather or satnav? That will affect saleability. The car is probably quicker without it though


It has the standard 1/2 leather - don't ask me why it was specced with a Solar Roof (Â£900+?) and without Sat Nav - it was already on the dealer computer and available when I bought it, and if I'd been able to spec it, I would have added those 2 bits.

That said, the 1/2 leather is absolutely fine, and the Sat Nav can be retrofitted so shouldn't be a deal-breaker.

I'm popping up to the originating dealer at the weekend and he's going to value it for me, as both a private sale and dealer buy-back. I'd rather it went privately, which is partly the point of looking to offload it now, but if a private sale is likely to be a hassle, it can go to the dealer. No skin off my nose, just a couple of extra thousand down the drain...


----------



## Toshiba

thats px value so you can add at least 1k onto that for a private sale. However its just after xmas, so it will depend. not really a good time to sell a car - but then again, when is?


----------



## NaughTTy

jampott said:


> I got a reasonable deal when new, but yeah it will have depreciated a fair amount per mile. Still, if you have to worry about whether you can afford to take that hit, you shouldn't be buying it new...
> 
> It can be returned to standard easily, the only tricky bit being the "standard" Audi exhaust - but removing the cats and the induction kit certainly lower the noise back to (near) standard so I wouldn't expect a good quality aftermarket exhaust as the only remaining mod would put off too many people, especially as you could always trade the Milltek for a standard exhaust and swap them over relatively easily. In fact there's no reason why I can't do that myself...
> 
> As for the "doggy smell"... actually being a short coated breed which lose their hair continually, the problem isn't "odour", but a liberal coating of dog hair itself - but nothing which a few hours with a vac, followed by a professional valet won't cure. I know, because Hitchin Audi did it for me last service.  The boot has had a "Hatchbag" in it (google it) since almost new, so the majority of the dog hair is caught and isn't on the upholstery anyway. :wink:
> 
> The windows are a bit smeary though.


You been licking the windows again Tim :roll: :wink:


----------



## jampott

No, but I have been chewing the seatbelts.


----------



## NaughTTy

jampott said:


> No, but I have been chewing the seatbelts.


Nice :lol:


----------



## NickP

Tim these prices are out of the Glass's Jan 2007 book and are based on a car having done 28,000 miles

Trade - Â£25,000
Retail - Â£27,895

Evidently they're making around Â£2k behind book at the moment, so I would imagine for a private sale you'd be looking around the Â£24.5k mark 

The above prices are also based on a standard car without any factory fit options....


----------



## TVR_Man

Those prices seem a bit high since there are 2004 cars on Pistonheads for low 20s.

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/108985.htm 04 plate 23k miles Â£22,350

http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/101636.htm 25k miles Â£22,250

I can't see these guys selling for less than a dealer would give them surely?

I hate depreciation (hence why I keep cars for ages).


----------



## 18me

NickP said:


> Tim these prices are out of the Glass's Jan 2007 book and are based on a car having done 28,000 miles
> 
> Trade - Â£25,000
> Retail - Â£27,895
> 
> Evidently they're making around Â£2k behind book at the moment, so I would imagine for a private sale you'd be looking around the Â£24.5k mark
> 
> The above prices are also based on a standard car without any factory fit options....


You need to take Â£3000 off those prices as they're based on a B7 not B6 and those prices include met paint and sat nav, if you look further back in the book to 02 - 04 (B6) they price it Â£3k less for the same 2004 54 and include met paint, leather & Bose and if it had sat nav + Â£1k.

Nice car though JampoTT, I had one very similar with the full Milltek andits worth Â£3k just for the sound from the sports cats, although it doesn't help resale as it took me about 4 months to sell mine as some people are a bit apprehensive with warranty issues etc. I had a problem with the cats but it was all sorted without any hassle at all.


----------



## NickP

18me said:


> NickP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tim these prices are out of the Glass's Jan 2007 book and are based on a car having done 28,000 miles
> 
> Trade - Â£25,000
> Retail - Â£27,895
> 
> Evidently they're making around Â£2k behind book at the moment, so I would imagine for a private sale you'd be looking around the Â£24.5k mark
> 
> The above prices are also based on a standard car without any factory fit options....
> 
> 
> 
> You need to take Â£3000 off those prices as they're based on a B7 not B6 and those prices include met paint and sat nav, if you look further back in the book to 02 - 04 (B6) they price it Â£3k less for the same 2004 54 and include met paint, leather & Bose and if it had sat nav + Â£1k.
> 
> Nice car though JampoTT, I had one very similar with the full Milltek andits worth Â£3k just for the sound from the sports cats, although it doesn't help resale as it took me about 4 months to sell mine as some people are a bit apprehensive with warranty issues etc. I had a problem with the cats but it was all sorted without any hassle at all.
Click to expand...

Well spotted


----------



## Toshiba

prices i posted earlier today are correct.


----------



## R6B TT

Toshiba said:


> prices i posted earlier today are correct.


But dealers will only bid average at best, and then under :x


----------



## garyc

Tim's car looks like great buy at Â£23K. :idea:


----------



## Toshiba

Make him an offer - he might even throw in a dog with it for the right moeny.


----------



## jampott

Right...

After a bit of a false start earlier in the year, its practically ready for sale.

It is currently at APS having brake fluid change done. Was going to have discs and pads replaced, but apparently they aren't needed. I must have been "Driving Miss Daisy". Obviously never been thrashed.

I'm having the induction kit and sports cats removed, so the ONLY modifications are:

1) Milltek catback
2) short shift kit (can be put back to standard easily, I have the bits)
3) replica B7 RS4 alloys (still have the 18" Avus wheels if you want)

Going to hit 26k miles shortly.

Can be supplied with the following items at additional cost:

1) Dension kit pre-installed
2) hatchbag (www.hatchbag.co.uk)
3) original Avus alloys as spares
4) brand new(*) Sports Cats

(*) had an issue with the cats, so Milltek are cutting the old cats from the downpipes and replacing them, so whilst the downpipes are effectively "used", the cats will be brand new. You can have them off me by negotiation, and I'm sure Ed @ APS would love to fit them again... :roll:

What's the current book price for this, guys, and does anyone fancy a nice change from their current steed?


----------



## Toshiba

The trade or PX price for a STANDARD car is

Audi S4 Avant quattro
4.2 Petrol 5-door Estate
6 Speed Manual Four Wheel Drive
Year: 2004 54
Mileage: 23,000

Part-exchange Price:
Excellent condition:
Â£22750

Average condition:
Â£20500

Below average condition: 
Â£18300


----------



## jampott

Toshiba said:


> The trade or PX price a STANDARD car is
> 
> Audi S4 Avant quattro
> 4.2 Petrol 5-door Estate
> 6 Speed Manual Four Wheel Drive
> Year: 2004 54
> Mileage: 23,000
> 
> Part-exchange Price:
> Excellent condition:
> Â£22750
> 
> Average condition:
> Â£20500
> 
> Below average condition:
> Â£18300


Hehehehehe not shifted much in the last 4 months then...  So much for cliff-fall depreciation. :lol:


----------



## Toshiba

I'm sure i wouldn't have said that. Prices are from Glasses on-line.


----------



## IanWest

Tim,

I might be interested as we now have a baby on the way. The wife doesn't want to get rid of the RS4 Cab though so I have started looking at new shape A4 3.0 TDI, S4 or if really stupid, another RS4 but an Avant. However, seems a bit silly to have 2 RS4's and the new Estates are still quite pricey by the time they are specced up

Does it have Isofix as standard and Sat Nav?

Ian


----------



## jampott

IanWest said:


> Tim,
> 
> I might be interested as we now have a baby on the way. The wife doesn't want to get rid of the RS4 Cab though so I have started looking at new shape A4 3.0 TDI, S4 or if really stupid, another RS4 but an Avant. However, seems a bit silly to have 2 RS4's and the new Estates are still quite pricey by the time they are specced up
> 
> Does it have Isofix as standard and Sat Nav?
> 
> Ian


Ian,

No Satnav I'm afraid - but as I'm sure you know this is a possible retrofit.

Isofix, I have to admit I've no idea. If there's anyway I can check, I'll do so.


----------



## Toshiba

look on/at the seat bases for two lug connectors.










look more like this on Audis


----------



## jampott

Ta...

Car's about 80 miles away at present.


----------



## IanWest

No rush as the baby isn't due until November but we are trying to sort out the necessary bits early- ie the car and the Recaro Baby seat to match!!


----------



## scoTTy

If it hasn't then it's not a big issue. I retro fitted them on mine for about Â£80.

Then again I removed them and now use a rear belt with a Recaro baby seat as I got a more secure fit.


----------



## jampott

You could even strap a nipper to the roof rails. Can't do that with a Saloon...


----------



## scoTTy

True but I've got curry hooks in the boot. He's quite secure in there. 8)


----------



## R6B TT

Toshiba said:


> The trade or PX price for a STANDARD car is
> 
> Audi S4 Avant quattro
> 4.2 Petrol 5-door Estate
> 6 Speed Manual Four Wheel Drive
> Year: 2004 54
> Mileage: 23,000
> 
> Part-exchange Price:
> Excellent condition:
> Â£22750
> 
> Average condition:
> Â£20500
> 
> Below average condition:
> Â£18300


It's done 26K now - still, that's probably only Â£120 or so.

Best thing is to get a couple of bids on it - I can put you in touch with the trader who gave me a better price than the stealer on my TT if that helps ?


----------



## Toshiba

Not many isofix seats about, most use a base docking system.


----------



## fire_storm

Hi Jampott, can I have first refusal on the sports Cats? What issue did you have with them?


----------



## jampott

Sure you can.

Problem was quite simple, the cat itself started to deteriorate - the honeycomb part coming away from the housing, resulting in (at first) a raspy noise when revved close to the limiter, and the ECU warning light (emissions) being lit. I think I eventually destroyed the cat, but it sounded good


----------



## IanWest

scoTTy said:


> If it hasn't then it's not a big issue. I retro fitted them on mine for about Â£80.
> 
> Then again I removed them and now use a rear belt with a Recaro baby seat as I got a more secure fit.


Scotty- slightly off topic but did you have the Recaro rear facing Baby seat for newborns? My parents have bought the front facing recaro one for my sister's toddler and Audi have the new born one for Â£99 with Isofix fittings that we were looking at and I wanted to know what it was like.

Tim- any internal pictures?


----------



## jampott

IanWest said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> If it hasn't then it's not a big issue. I retro fitted them on mine for about Â£80.
> 
> Then again I removed them and now use a rear belt with a Recaro baby seat as I got a more secure fit.
> 
> 
> 
> Scotty- slightly off topic but did you have the Recaro rear facing Baby seat for newborns? My parents have bought the front facing recaro one for my sister's toddler and Audi have the new born one for Â£99 with Isofix fittings that we were looking at and I wanted to know what it was like.
> 
> Tim- any internal pictures?
Click to expand...

I'll take some as soon as I get the car back from APS...


----------



## Kell

IanWest said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tim- any internal pictures?
Click to expand...

Of the car...please.


----------



## scoTTy

IanWest said:


> Scotty- slightly off topic but did you have the Recaro rear facing Baby seat for newborns? My parents have bought the front facing recaro one for my sister's toddler and Audi have the new born one for Â£99 with Isofix fittings that we were looking at and I wanted to know what it was like.


Our rear facing one was a JanÃ©. It fitted really well and is a nice light seat.

We moved onto the Recaro at 9ish months.


----------

